# Any ex pats in Stellenbosch



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Would like to hear from any ex.pats living in or near Stellenbosch. I will be going ther for 4months shortly and whilst i have checked as much as i can on the net and spoken to a native of that town, I would love to hear from anyone who has moved there to get their views on the area.

Look forward to any reply.
Regards.
Perky

Just as an addition, having gone through a great many posts on this site it strikes me that people can only talk about Cape Town, what about the rest of the Wesstern Cape.


----------



## capetown (Apr 5, 2009)

hi,
im living in cape town so i can help you if you have any question.
why are you coming to south africa?


----------

